# Chester, UK: The Little Yellow Pig



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Was in my home town, Chester, recently and while on the way to another great meal at the Sticky Walnut, in Hoole, I paid a bit more attention to the cafe, the Little Yellow Pig, just along the street. Dropped our daughter off at the station the next day and took advantage of being close by to call in for a coffee. A switched on couple run it and Richard was quite happy to talk about his commitment to turning out a good coffee - I had a couple of well poured espressos and Julia enjoyed her flat white. Richard apologised for the kit he is using - but it demonstrated the conversation that often pops up on the Forum - ultimately it's what appears in the cup that counts and it certainly counted for us. So much so, we contrived to go back the next day to make sure that it isn't a fluke. It wasn't. The cakes were blooming good as well. If I lived in Chester it would be my go to place for a social coffee. The coffee was from Adams and Russell (been mentioned once or twice on the Forum), Birkenhead, so hadn't travelled far, and was their Continental blend. A nice, balanced, smooth drink with a gentle chocolate hit.

It's in Charles Street. It's worth a visit if you are in Chester. It might not be as sexy as visiting San Francisco or Lisbon or St Ives or a lot of other places but Chester is still special for me.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

I wish I'd read this before I went to Chester a few weeks ago :-(

I had a few espresso and a couple of flat whites while there - but nothing to write home/here about.....


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Drewster said:


> I wish I'd read this before I went to Chester a few weeks ago :-(
> 
> I had a few espresso and a couple of flat whites while there - but nothing to write home/here about.....


It's always good to have something to go back to - and your experience of elsewhere in Chester is as mine - so the Little Yellow Pig is a gem. There is another cafe/deli set up at the other end of the street, which I'll try next time just out of interest although if the LYP keeps it up, the other place would have to be pretty special.


----------

